# Ankona Boats: Native vs Native SUV vs Copperhead?



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am wondering if anyone can explain the difference between a native and a native SUV from Ankona boats to me. Moreover, I am wondering the ride quality and poling, wind drift, etc difference between a copperhead and a native .  I have been on gheenoes, gladesmen, caimen, watermen, etc. I just have not had the chance to ride in any of akona's boats and I am intrigued.



Native has more freeboard than the SUV. 
The bottom of the SUV was reconfigured a bit to pole better. 
The SUV doesn't have a drop in liner on the inside, so the finish on the floor isn't as great as a molded piece.

I can't say the difference between a Copperhead or a Native because I own and have only poled a Copperhead.
I haven't ridden in a Native.

But the Copperhead floats SHALLOW.
Tracks really good, and has absolutely no hull slap.
I was poling into 20mph winds without any hull slap at all. 
And floated in 8" of water with three adults on board.
Floated up in ankle deep water with the keel barely tapping.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> I was poling into 20mph winds without any hull slap at all.


If true, that is beyond impressive.


----------



## mullerjj (Apr 14, 2010)

How is the ride in the copperhead? I know there is a trade off between ride comfort and skinny capability so I am not concerned about getting a little wet or a bit of bounce; I'm just curious. 

Also, I am curious from native and native suv owners how they pole and their ride, etc. I know this is all speculative until I can take a test ride!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

To my understanding the Native SUV has square chines, added poling strakes and less bow "flair" than the Native Skiff (round chine & more flair, original stake design).

Give Mel a call or email he will set straight.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I own the a Native and can attest to a nice ride in a light chop for a skiff this size. Very dry due to the bow flare. If you drive it with a bow up attitude just before it starts to porpoise you will be amazed at what it can handle in big sea. You can't try to speed through a big chop. Very satisfied thus far.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Wiggler,

I understand, even I can't answer it in 25 words or less.

The Native is a classic design with round chines and nicely finished with most everything standard like 3 dry storage lockers, custom alum fuel tank, lights, poling platform, rod racks, flush mount Gemlux hardware, custom colors standard, etc.

The SUV is a highly modified version of the Native hull with reverse chines for more stability, more running lift and forward skeg/strake arrangement to make for a great poling skiff that is very nimble running the creeks while on a plane. Also has a bit less freeboard than the Native. But the real point is the SUV offers the customer to outfit and arrange the interior layout to just about any way they can imagine. Small decks, full decks, hatches, lockers, livewells, etc. And achieve it in a very efficient hull that really performs well with a 20hp. Still more freeboard than the Copperhead so its a bit dryer in a chop.

The Copperhead is your basic technical poling skiff with wide walk around gunnels, and can even handle 9' fly rods without rod tubes. So, yes, as you would expect from a TPS, nice poling manners, constant low shear line for best poling in breeze and shallowest draft. What makes it a bit different from other skiffs in its class it that it maintains its beam at the waterline further forward than others making it more stable while fishing on the bow. Makes a great little dive boat also.

Think I went over the 50 word limit 

Mel


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Right now, I'm having a hard time getting on plane on my Copperhead when I'm riding alone.
I have no trim tabs, no doel-fin or hydrofoil.
Currently I have a 6 gal tank in the rear, and a battery in the rear, plus my weight.
It gets on plane when going directly into the wind and it doesn't porpoise.
But when I'm going with the wind it is porpoising. 
It helps with more weight on the bow but with the tank in the back it wont get much better. 

I'm waiting for the call to take it back up for the new aluminum gas tank install up front.


One will get splashed riding at a slow speed into a crosswind but once on plane, it's a much better ride.
I had two friend on board and they will vouch for my statements.
I didn't even notice that the boat had no hull slap into the wind until my buddy mentioned how surprised he was as to how quiet it was.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Mel told me his best poling skiff was the copperhead second the suv the skiff doesnt do as well as a job pus the skiff is very unstable in the water im waiting for my SUV to be done just needs the engine but talk to Mel he'll tell you about it and more great guy! Tight lines. 


> I am wondering if anyone can explain the difference between a native and a native SUV from Ankona boats to me. Moreover, I am wondering the ride quality and poling, wind drift, etc difference between a copperhead and a native .  I have been on gheenoes, gladesmen, caimen, watermen, etc. I just have not had the chance to ride in any of akona's boats and I am intrigued.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Mel told me his best poling skiff was the copperhead second the suv the skiff doesnt do as well as a job pus the skiff is very unstable in the water im waiting for my SUV to be done just needs the engine but talk to Mel he'll tell you about it and more great guy! Tight lines.
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if anyone can explain the difference between a native and a native SUV from Ankona boats to me. Moreover, I am wondering the ride quality and poling, wind drift, etc difference between a copperhead and a native .  I have been on gheenoes, gladesmen, caimen, watermen, etc. I just have not had the chance to ride in any of akona's boats and I am intrigued.



The blue center console? Seen it last weekend, looks good. What motor are you rigging it with?


----------



## mullerjj (Apr 14, 2010)

I appreciate all the responses. I think I will call Mel and hopefully I will take a ride in a copperhead and an SUV! 

Mel,

If you rig a SUV w/ the same options as the standard Native are they price comparable?


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

> Makes a great little dive boat also.
> 
> 
> Mel


Are we talking running around the bay looking for lobsters on the flats or cruising out to Looe Key on a nice day? How is this boat doing things like going out the inlet? I saw one at the Fish Stock show this weekend and it looked very nice, but I figured with that low free board it was a shallow water only boat (ghennoe style, but with more comfort and speed). Also, they had a big sign displaying $14,990 boat, motor, trailer on the Copperhead and the Native SUV. Are those two really priced the same?


----------

